# Antiseptic spray for carpets?



## k4th

Hi,

I just wondered if anyone knows of a good antiseptic spray that can be used on carpets (uk)? Dd did her first wee on the carpet ever earlier today! What's the best way of cleaning it up? I don't really want wee sitting in the carpet but our antiseptic sprays all say they are for surfaces. Do any do carpets too?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Gingerspice

I just use dettol anyway and perhaps some vanish carpet cleaner foam stuff we have. Urine is sterile so it doesn't really need anything but I feel happier doing something


----------



## RachA

I just use the dettol antibac spray even though it's for surfaces lol.


----------



## PuddlePuppy

My mum puppy fosters, so is used to a lot of wee on the floor :winkwink:

Just keep an old spray bottle and some origional cheep dettol and make up the same as the wound dressing mixture on the back, then you can dry the wee with some tissue and spray with with the mix and then drab dry.

I have a black living room carpet and a beige bedroom one and it did not bleach or stain either of those.. 

Works great for spraying the potty, loo our wooden floors, and as it is the wound dressing strength, it won't hurt lo skin.. 

I acutally never got a sore throat the whole time we where potty training as I think when cleaning said potty I got a good whiff of it in our little downstairs loo!


----------



## stardust599

I agree, urine is sterile so it doesn't need a disinfectant but if you leave it there it will really stink!

I normally use hot, soapy water (washing powder) and give it a little squirt of dettol or whatever kitchen cleaner I'm using as long as it doesn't have bleach in it.


----------



## eddjanuary10

I just use hot soapy water too :)


----------



## k4th

Marvellous! Thanks all - off to clean the carpet :thumbup:


----------



## suzib76

fairy liquid and hot water to clean it away first before using anything else, if you just use a spray it will only mask it


----------

